# New Products At Ata



## Kentas54 (Dec 14, 2016)

What's does everyone expect to see new at the ATA? Anything super exciting?


----------



## theanswer (Jan 25, 2003)

TruGlo's new bow stand for the wide limb Mathew's platform. It's about time!!!!!


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

G5's new T3 replacement looks interesting. Spot Hogg is supposed to have some goodies.


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

dnv23 said:


> G5's new T3 replacement looks interesting. Spot Hogg is supposed to have some goodies.


Where did u see it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

Rage Hypo is coming with a titanium ferrule "Trypan"


----------



## Busch18 (Aug 20, 2016)

Mathews has a new solocam I can't wait to see


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

HHA has something new to show....


----------



## bow shooter (Jan 8, 2009)

When is the ATA show?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Jan 10-12


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## ovation1 (Feb 5, 2005)

theanswer said:


> TruGlo's new bow stand for the wide limb Mathew's platform. It's about time!!!!!


X2 :thumbs_up


----------



## AndyWest83 (Feb 10, 2014)

theanswer said:


> TruGlo's new bow stand for the wide limb Mathew's platform. It's about time!!!!!


Pine ridge had one out already. Called Kwik stand.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## biddz7x (Jan 14, 2012)

Creeks N Ridges said:


> HHA has something new to show....


All stainless hardware.. fingers crossed


----------



## biddz7x (Jan 14, 2012)

Busch18 said:


> Mathews has a new solocam I can't wait to see


Really?


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> View attachment 5272209


I'm sold


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

General RE LEE said:


> I'm sold


They did good! Went to a lighter ferrule to gain thickness in the blades.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Rumor is Obsession will be unveiling another bow at the ATA show....Different from the 4 they've already released.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

KennyO said:


> Where did u see it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will try to post a pic.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

Dead Ringer is coming out with a sight, but it's holding the Waddell sign on it.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

dnv23 said:


> View attachment 5277337




So what head is that?


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

AXE6Hunter said:


> So what head is that?


Looks like a new Deadringer


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

Tru ball has a bunch of new releases and a new Accu hunter single pin slider with "anti-torque" cross hairs coming out.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Tag.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## ezmethod (Dec 18, 2016)

tagged...


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Maybe broadheads, stabilizer and I like camo the most. I would like to see a solid light weight hunting sight for the eastern guy. Nothing over the top with all the fantasy stuff just something simple and solid


----------



## AndyWest83 (Feb 10, 2014)

ParkerBow said:


> Maybe broadheads, stabilizer and I like camo the most. I would like to see a solid light weight hunting sight for the eastern guy. Nothing over the top with all the fantasy stuff just something simple and solid


Its not new but. I just put a schaffer opposition air sight on my halon32. It's super lite 4oz. Durable, vibration free. I had a fast Eddie XL and when I swapped all the vibration at shot went away. Pins are bright as well. Quick disconnects. Check them out.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 797truck (Apr 4, 2013)

Interesting sight, i admit I've never heard of Schaffer before, had a look at their website. Their rests look well built as well, have you tried them besides their sight?


----------



## AndyWest83 (Feb 10, 2014)

797truck said:


> Interesting sight, i admit I've never heard of Schaffer before, had a look at their website. Their rests look well built as well, have you tried them besides their sight?


Have the rest and sight on my bow. The rest seems like alot going on but it is very quiet and the full containment means your arrow with not jump around at all.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 797truck (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice looking rig, thanks for the response.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

AXE6Hunter said:


> So what head is that?


Sorry, it's the new G5 3 blade mech.


----------



## Peedy Wheels (Jan 16, 2016)

Still unsure abouth the Schaffer rest??? The concept is great. I just have worries about the exposed mech./springs, etc.
Man... ya keep dirt, etc. from building up.

Also... was told Trophy Taker has some new items coming out. Not sure if rest and/or heads?


----------



## AndyWest83 (Feb 10, 2014)

Peedy Wheels said:


> Still unsure abouth the Schaffer rest??? The concept is great. I just have worries about the exposed mech./springs, etc.
> Man... ya keep dirt, etc. from building up.
> 
> Also... was told Trophy Taker has some new items coming out. Not sure if rest and/or heads?


I shoot all year in all conditions. Never had a problem with mine. Not saying they are bomb proof. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

AXE6Hunter said:


> So what head is that?


My guess is its called "DeadMeat"


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

dnv23 said:


> View attachment 5277337


Is that an expandable?

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Im hearing of a new bow company that will deliver a bow that has an IBO of 380 fps with a 6 1/2" super smooth cams and under 4lbs. 

Really want to see whats new for 2017


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

AXE6Hunter said:


> Im hearing of a new bow company that will deliver a bow that has an IBO of 380 fps with a 6 1/2" super smooth cams and under 4lbs.
> 
> Really want to see whats new for 2017


Don't play with us ...what do you know!!??

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

whack n stack said:


> Don't play with us ...what do you know!!??
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


My guess is he knows he just made up everyone's dream bow...


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

whack n stack said:


> Don't play with us ...what do you know!!??
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


That the can be arranged in different axle to axle. If you don't Robin Hood your arrows at first try the company will you the bow. 

Try to remain optimistic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

whack n stack said:


> Is that an expandable?
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


Yes


----------



## FromGermany (Sep 30, 2012)

AXE6Hunter said:


> Im hearing of a new bow company that will deliver a bow that has an IBO of 380 fps with a 6 1/2" super smooth cams and under 4lbs.
> 
> Really want to see whats new for 2017


That would be everybody's dream, can you tell us more


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

whack n stack said:


> Don't play with us [emoji23]...what do you know!!??
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


I can tell you what I know, Tain't gonna happen.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

AXE6Hunter said:


> Im hearing of a new bow company that will deliver a bow that has an IBO of 380 fps with a 6 1/2" super smooth cams and under 4lbs.
> 
> Really want to see whats new for 2017


dream on


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

FromGermany said:


> That would be everybody's dream, can you tell us more


He's making it up....


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

zekezoe said:


> dream on


They don't want to release yet because it's TOO big of a story. And other archery companies will be mad. They were paid to hold back there release'a but I'll be big


----------



## nswarcher (Apr 16, 2015)

Stan perfex, cannot wait to get a hold of one


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

ParkerBow said:


> Maybe broadheads, stabilizer and I like camo the most. I would like to see a solid light weight hunting sight for the eastern guy. Nothing over the top with all the fantasy stuff just something simple and solid


In that case look at Sword sights. Their Twilight hunter is just what you want, Simple and solid!!


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

goofy2788 said:


> In that case look at Sword sights. Their Twilight hunter is just what you want, Simple and solid!!


this


----------



## ehan69 (Feb 20, 2016)

http://insidearchery.com/wacem-broadheads-new-steel-expandable/







"Wac’Em Broadheads – New Steel Expandable"


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I want to see new sights 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theanswer (Jan 25, 2003)

Do we really need more Broadhead Designs??????????????? That's all i am seeing in the new Archery Business magazine showing this year's new products. Has archery innovation reached the top of the S-Curve? Innovation is now limited to a tweak on the CNC machine and Wah La a new broadhead design and by the way let's sell 3 for $100. REALLY!!!!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

theanswer said:


> Do we really need more Broadhead Designs??????????????? That's all i am seeing in the new Archery Business magazine showing this year's new products. Has archery innovation reached the top of the S-Curve? Innovation is now limited to a tweak on the CNC machine and Wah La a new broadhead design and by the way let's sell 3 for $100. REALLY!!!!


Wait a few months and get them for $12 on EBay..


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

ehan69 said:


> http://insidearchery.com/wacem-broadheads-new-steel-expandable/
> View attachment 5308105
> 
> "Wac’Em Broadheads – New Steel Expandable"


Too bad it's anoth over the top style deployment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickbrick (Oct 6, 2016)

the new bowtech bt mag !


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

ParkerBow said:


> Maybe broadheads, stabilizer and I like camo the most. I would like to see a solid light weight hunting sight for the eastern guy. Nothing over the top with all the fantasy stuff just something simple and solid


Amen


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

nickbrick said:


> the new bowtech bt mag !


What is this?


----------



## w33kend_warrior (Dec 8, 2015)

Hoping for that rumored longer AtA bowtech. The 31" draw length is not good on the Reign 7, otherwise probably going with a halon 32.


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

Nothing big and exciting here, but we'll be showing these at the show.... Simple shelf pad/arrow cradle combo. 2" x 1.5" to completely cover most shelves out there and you can trim them down to fit....adhesive backing, will eventually be available in all 12 of our colors......should be ready for shipment by early February.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

excited to see sitka's new line up and additions. I know the new pattern and they are introducing a full women's line up for whitetail and big game. hope my wife don't find out lol.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ears said:


> Nothing big and exciting here, but we'll be showing these at the show.... Simple shelf pad/arrow cradle combo. 2" x 1.5" to completely cover most shelves out there and you can trim them down to fit....adhesive backing, will eventually be available in all 12 of our colors......should be ready for shipment by early February.
> 
> View attachment 5310513
> 
> ...


I like.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Optifade elevate II boots are coming.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

bambikiller said:


> Too bad it's anoth over the top style deployment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That design will have the front half of the blades stuck in meat and opening from the middle, is going to make it harder to open. Sort of like sticking a pair of scissors in meat for an inch, then trying to open them.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

thirdhandman said:


> That design will have the front half of the blades stuck in meat and opening from the middle, is going to make it harder to open. Sort of like sticking a pair of scissors in meat for an inch, then trying to open them.


But still over the top 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/198011526?ref=em-share


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Ears said:


> Nothing big and exciting here, but we'll be showing these at the show.... Simple shelf pad/arrow cradle combo. 2" x 1.5" to completely cover most shelves out there and you can trim them down to fit....adhesive backing, will eventually be available in all 12 of our colors......should be ready for shipment by early February.
> 
> View attachment 5310513
> 
> ...


Was hoping to see this post say we are releasing a micro-adjust Pro V that can be driven by the bottom limb.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> https://vimeo.com/198011526?ref=em-share
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> View attachment 5272209


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=5272209&d=1483058682"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds badass. Little heavy on the wallet though. Who has that kind of skrilla to shell out?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

nickbrick said:


> the new bowtech bt mag !


This^^^


----------



## kowboy17 (Nov 24, 2013)

rattlinman said:


> View attachment 5310945


AMEN! Dang, my wife is going to be pi$$ed


----------



## BARBWIRE (Feb 12, 2015)

Dang.ill have to have a pair


Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Optifade elevate II boots are coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

The new HHA rest.
Tru glo's titanium broadheads.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

dnv23 said:


> The new HHA rest.
> Tru glo's titanium broadheads.


Tru glow bh's????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> View attachment 5272209


Anyone check ebay? Maybe China already copied these too. LOL


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> View attachment 5272209


When it says 2.5" is that the amount of penetration?
$55 for 3..arrows are cheaper..where are they going???


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> When it says 2.5" is that the amount of penetration?
> $55 for 3..arrows are cheaper..where are they going???


It's a two inch cut , entrance close to 2.5 . 55 isn't bad , how much was your bow ? Lmao love you guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

bambikiller said:


> Tru glow bh's????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, I couldn't believe it either. 3 and 4 blade fixed titanium heads at a very good price.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

dnv23 said:


> Yup, I couldn't believe it either. 3 and 4 blade fixed titanium heads at a very good price.


That's pretty cool they are finally dipping a toe in that pool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## Willyboys (Feb 12, 2010)

Tag


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow! Just an observation you might be interested in. Booths are getting smaller. Summit normally has a huge booth. This year they have a booth smaller than their normal one, but also sharing with Moultree and 4 other companies. Wildgame usually has a big one but has chosen to share a booth with a dozen other companies. Trufire, surloc and 14 others are sharing a booth. PSE doesn't have enough space rented for the trailer let alone a booth. This is just an observation from Inside archery magazine. My guess is they finally figured out the cost of the booth is totally ridiculous.


----------



## NJScotty8 (Jun 12, 2005)

Gamover06 said:


> I like.


Me too. My boys and I will add these to our bows for our ProV's.


----------



## Samhell (Oct 10, 2012)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Optifade elevate II boots are coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're going to be Lacrosse Boots.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

bambikiller said:


> It's a two inch cut , entrance close to 2.5 . *55 isn't bad* , how much was your bow ? Lmao love you guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't be serious!! $55 "isn't bad" for 3 stinkin broadheads? I must be in the wrong profession then. I can buy 6 of what I shoot for that price, and I promise you they will kill the deer just as dead(if not deader, lol) as these new ones (that obviously must be filled with gold or platinum for that price). Also, pretty sure the heads I use will out penetrate those Rage heads any day of the week. $55 for 3 heads is just crazy talk, but the easily influenced or the ones with a money tree in their back yard, will flock to it like a moth to a light. This is all IMHO.....of course! Sheeple make me laugh.....enjoy your incredible new broadhead. Looking forward to the lost deer threads where the head is to blame, lol. :cheers:


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

hdrking2003 said:


> You can't be serious!! $55 "isn't bad" for 3 stinkin broadheads? I must be in the wrong profession then. I can buy 6 of what I shoot for that price, and I promise you they will kill the deer just as dead(if not deader, lol) as these new ones (that obviously must be filled with gold or platinum for that price). Also, pretty sure the heads I use will out penetrate those Rage heads any day of the week. $55 for 3 heads is just crazy talk, but the easily influenced or the ones with a money tree in their back yard, will flock to it like a moth to a light. This is all IMHO.....of course! Sheeple make me laugh.....enjoy your incredible new broadhead. Looking forward to the lost deer threads where the head is to blame, lol. :cheers:


I agree with you man. Spending $100 on heads makes each Head a little over $33 making my hunting arrow around $55. That's high dollar there imo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

hdrking2003 said:


> You can't be serious!! $55 "isn't bad" for 3 stinkin broadheads? I must be in the wrong profession then. I can buy 6 of what I shoot for that price, and I promise you they will kill the deer just as dead(if not deader, lol) as these new ones (that obviously must be filled with gold or platinum for that price). Also, pretty sure the heads I use will out penetrate those Rage heads any day of the week. $55 for 3 heads is just crazy talk, but the easily influenced or the ones with a money tree in their back yard, will flock to it like a moth to a light. This is all IMHO.....of course! Sheeple make me laugh.....enjoy your incredible new broadhead. Looking forward to the lost deer threads where the head is to blame, lol. :cheers:


You're too far right and low on the periodic table. They're Titanium. :icon_1_lol:


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

bowhuntermitch said:


> You're too far right and low on the periodic table. They're Titanium. :icon_1_lol:


Lol:set1_applaud::cheers:


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

hdrking2003 said:


> You can't be serious!! $55 "isn't bad" for 3 stinkin broadheads? I must be in the wrong profession then. I can buy 6 of what I shoot for that price, and I promise you they will kill the deer just as dead(if not deader, lol) as these new ones (that obviously must be filled with gold or platinum for that price). Also, pretty sure the heads I use will out penetrate those Rage heads any day of the week. $55 for 3 heads is just crazy talk, but the easily influenced or the ones with a money tree in their back yard, will flock to it like a moth to a light. This is all IMHO.....of course! Sheeple make me laugh.....enjoy your incredible new broadhead. Looking forward to the lost deer threads where the head is to blame, lol. :cheers:


My dealer told me $55 is MSRP. The MAP is supposed to be lower. I'm guessing it will be either $44.99 or $49.99. Really not that much different than what we are seeing from most mechanical manufacturers these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Ryjax said:


> My dealer told me $55 is MSRP. The MAP is supposed to be lower. I'm guessing it will be either $44.99 or $49.99. Really not that much different than what we are seeing from most mechanical manufacturers these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those "sale" prices are still over $15-$20 higher than what I pay for a 3 pack of top of the line broadheads from other companies. You rich, hipster guys can have your new Rage's, I'll stick to Wasp and NAP. Better bang for my buck, just as devastating as Rage(if not more so), and still puts meat in my freezer. Too each their own tho, it's not my money!!


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

AXE6Hunter said:


> I agree with you man. Spending $100 on heads makes each Head a little over $33 making my hunting arrow around $55. That's high dollar there imo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Throw a firenock on there and now your cooking a 75 dollar arrow...hahaha 5 in the quiver just a cool 375 bucks in meat missiles....


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Gamover06 said:


> Throw a firenock on there and now your cooking a 75 dollar arrow...hahaha 5 in the quiver just a cool 375 bucks in meat missiles....


See that's high dollar. I couldn't imagine shooting that Head 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zacha79 (Sep 23, 2013)

some people spend $500 on a bow to kill a deer, some people spend $1500 on a bow to kill a deer. this argument can be made all day, and on any product out there. do you drive a $500 junk car from craigslist? bet it will get you to your destination just like your normal daily driver.


----------



## BARBWIRE (Feb 12, 2015)

I was tod by a very good source it wasnt as much as the cost of the booth as what they charged to set em up.


thirdhandman said:


> Wow! Just an observation you might be interested in. Booths are getting smaller. Summit normally has a huge booth. This year they have a booth smaller than their normal one, but also sharing with Moultree and 4 other companies. Wildgame usually has a big one but has chosen to share a booth with a dozen other companies. Trufire, surloc and 14 others are sharing a booth. PSE doesn't have enough space rented for the trailer let alone a booth. This is just an observation from Inside archery magazine. My guess is they finally figured out the cost of the booth is totally ridiculous.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

hdrking2003 said:


> I'll stick to Wasp


Save some for me, brotha!


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

From the commercial on the bone collector show, it appears as if dead ringer is making a new sight and the bone collectors are helping design. I sure hope they don't team up with dead ringer, but looks that way. That may be why that broadhead a few pages back looks identical to the old t3. 
From watching this week's show, they all still shoot the t3. Its a great head (imo).


----------



## derwet (Jun 3, 2014)

hdrking2003 said:


> Those "sale" prices are still over $15-$20 higher than what I pay for a 3 pack of top of the line broadheads from other companies. You rich, hipster guys can have your new Rage's, I'll stick to Wasp and NAP. Better bang for my buck, just as devastating as Rage(if not more so), and still puts meat in my freezer. Too each their own tho, it's not my money!!


Yep, I'll stick with my $37.99 4-packs of Wac Em's.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Samhell said:


> They're going to be Lacrosse Boots.


HECK YEAH.....My Favorite, and then you add the camo.............BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Samhell said:


> They're going to be Lacrosse Boots.


link to this video....???


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

bambikiller said:


> That's pretty cool they are finally dipping a toe in that pool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are already out. My closest shop, Gunworld out in Corydon, has them. I'll try to find some pics.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

essentially rebranded rockey mountain bh's


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

Ears said:


> Nothing big and exciting here, but we'll be showing these at the show.... Simple shelf pad/arrow cradle combo. 2" x 1.5" to completely cover most shelves out there and you can trim them down to fit....adhesive backing, will eventually be available in all 12 of our colors......should be ready for shipment by early February.
> 
> View attachment 5310513
> 
> ...



I'd take a red one... how much are these?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

BARBWIRE said:


> I was tod by a very good source it wasnt as much as the cost of the booth as what they charged to set em up.


Its been a while but I don't think This show is UNION. I have been at shows where the Union gets involved and it is totally ridiculous.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> essentially rebranded rockey mountain bh's


Are those expandables made by tru glo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Spot Hogg has quite a bit of new stuff and a few improvements to current stuff that is being released at the ATA show this year.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

bambikiller said:


> Are those expandables made by tru glo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

dnv23 said:


> Yes sir.


Kinda dig that 4 blade , any info on it or just pics for now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

bambikiller said:


> Kinda dig that 4 blade , any info on it or just pics for now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1 3/4 cut by 7/8 I think.

And you can buy them Google truglo broadheads that where is saw cut size and for sale for like $32


----------



## Cass Via Jr. (Aug 27, 2014)

Anything from CBE? I'm trying to decide if I want to order 3 pin hybrid pro or wait to see if they come out with a 17 model...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

hdrking2003 said:


> Those "sale" prices are still over $15-$20 higher than what I pay for a 3 pack of top of the line broadheads from other companies. You rich, hipster guys can have your new Rage's, I'll stick to Wasp and NAP. Better bang for my buck, just as devastating as Rage(if not more so), and still puts meat in my freezer. Too each their own tho, it's not my money!!


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I haven't shot a rage since the first year the Hypodermic was released, so the name calling isn't needed. As for wasp and nap being a better head...well that's a matter of opinion. Fact is those titanium heads are about the same price as most other mechanicals on the market. For it being titanium that's not a bad price. The old titanium rages were quite a bit more and that was back when paying $39.99 was high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

bambikiller said:


> Kinda dig that 4 blade , any info on it or just pics for now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, they're out. My local shop carries em.


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

I heard Spypoint is coming out with a new solar powered cell camera for a very good price


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Creeks N Ridges said:


> HHA has something new to show....


They need to put stainless hardware on there sights, so they don't rust some damn easy. With what they cost it should have been done a longtime ago. If they don't, I wont be buying what ever it is they come out with.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Would like to see the new rage head, the new G5 head Dead meat. What new, if any stands Millennium has to offer. Heard that obsession has another new bow they are going to release.


----------



## catskin (May 15, 2016)

Ears said:


> Nothing big and exciting here, but we'll be showing these at the show.... Simple shelf pad/arrow cradle combo. 2" x 1.5" to completely cover most shelves out there and you can trim them down to fit....adhesive backing, will eventually be available in all 12 of our colors......should be ready for shipment by early February.
> 
> View attachment 5310513
> 
> ...


Sort of like the paper clip, every bow will have one - good idea.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

thirdhandman said:


> Wow! Just an observation you might be interested in. Booths are getting smaller. Summit normally has a huge booth. This year they have a booth smaller than their normal one, but also sharing with Moultree and 4 other companies. Wildgame usually has a big one but has chosen to share a booth with a dozen other companies. Trufire, surloc and 14 others are sharing a booth. PSE doesn't have enough space rented for the trailer let alone a booth. This is just an observation from Inside archery magazine. My guess is they finally figured out the cost of the booth is totally ridiculous.


I also think you're seeing the effects of so many companies being purchased by one parent company. That's why most are "sharing" a booth - lots of companies are currently housed under one roof.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Tagged

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## xpedition (Mar 26, 2015)

Tagged


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

I'd like to see some lightweight climbing standS.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> I'd like to see some lightweight climbing standS.


i'd like to see lightweight climbing sticks ( 4 pack that weights in at 2#)


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

hdrking2003 said:


> You can't be serious!! $55 "isn't bad" for 3 stinkin broadheads? I must be in the wrong profession then. I can buy 6 of what I shoot for that price, and I promise you they will kill the deer just as dead(if not deader, lol) as these new ones (that obviously must be filled with gold or platinum for that price). Also, pretty sure the heads I use will out penetrate those Rage heads any day of the week. $55 for 3 heads is just crazy talk, but the easily influenced or the ones with a money tree in their back yard, will flock to it like a moth to a light. This is all IMHO.....of course! Sheeple make me laugh.....enjoy your incredible new broadhead. Looking forward to the lost deer threads where the head is to blame, lol. :cheers:


$55 isn't bad. I paid north of $200 for 2 packs of German Kinetic silver flames lol


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

arrowpuller said:


> I heard Spypoint is coming out with a new solar powered cell camera for a very good price


You have a link to this?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

bambikiller said:


> Kinda dig that 4 blade , any info on it or just pics for now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will be getting the 4 blade for sure. If the blades are solid and hold an edge these could be a great head. My shop already ordered a bunch.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hamskea InSight Peep system


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

arrowpuller said:


> I heard Spypoint is coming out with a new solar powered cell camera for a very good price





S.A.S said:


> You have a link to this?


Didn't this camera come out in 2016... 

http://www.spypoint.com/EN/products/solar-trail-camera/product-SOLAR.html

it got a pretty good review on Trailcampro... I'm considering it for the 2017 hunting season.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

kscumminsdriver said:


> Didn't this camera come out in 2016...
> 
> http://www.spypoint.com/EN/products/solar-trail-camera/product-SOLAR.html
> 
> it got a pretty good review on Trailcampro... I'm considering it for the 2017 hunting season.


Looks like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloodhound72 (Feb 20, 2012)

bowhnter7 said:


> Hamskea InSight Peep system


These are in the 2017 Hamskea Catalog. Looks interesting, but I'm eager to hear feedback from anyone who has tried one.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Bloodhound72 said:


> These are in the 2017 Hamskea Catalog. Looks interesting, but I'm eager to hear feedback from anyone who has tried one.


Been shooting one for several weeks now.
The glass is first glass and has drastically improved my sight picture.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

I like that! Simple product that everyone can use



Ears said:


> Nothing big and exciting here, but we'll be showing these at the show.... Simple shelf pad/arrow cradle combo. 2" x 1.5" to completely cover most shelves out there and you can trim them down to fit....adhesive backing, will eventually be available in all 12 of our colors......should be ready for shipment by early February.
> 
> View attachment 5310513
> 
> ...


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

What holds the blades in before deployment? Still those dumb as spider clips? Or?



dnv23 said:


> Sorry, it's the new G5 3 blade mech.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Precisionpeeps.com has a new peep sight and will be at booth number 4439 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fella (May 19, 2003)

*Scott Talon*


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> excited to see sitka's new line up and additions. I know the new pattern and they are introducing a full women's line up for whitetail and big game. hope my wife don't find out lol.


I hope they address their sizing issues.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

THE ELKMAN said:


> What holds the blades in before deployment? Still those dumb as spider clips? Or?


They have a new system, I think it is a collar that the blades snap underneath. They look like a tuff expandabe with a good cutting diameter.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Ears said:


> Nothing big and exciting here, but we'll be showing these at the show.... Simple shelf pad/arrow cradle combo. 2" x 1.5" to completely cover most shelves out there and you can trim them down to fit....adhesive backing, will eventually be available in all 12 of our colors......should be ready for shipment by early February.
> 
> View attachment 5310513
> 
> ...


Nothing new - looks like a copy of the AAE launch pad you can get from Lancaster for $5 (see below). Only diff being color options to the extent that matters. What will the pricing be on these? If they are $5 or less I'd probably give them a try vs. AAE product but AAE launch pad has worked flawlessly for me many many times - they can also obviously be trimmed to fit. I've been using the launch pad for many years now - works great with my Hamskea micro-adjust rest. These things help significantly with my opinion that full containment rests are WAY overrated.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aae-launch-pad.html


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

http://www.precisionpeeps.com











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fella (May 19, 2003)




----------



## The Fella (May 19, 2003)




----------



## The Fella (May 19, 2003)




----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

Is there any talk of Sitka coming out with anything else this year? Something for their whitetail line up?

I seen the video for their new ascent series, very nice stuff, hopefully they have the same products in open country.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/spothogg/videos/10158013984735693/


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/spothogg/videos/10158013984735693/


2 more days!!! Im guessing Spot Hogg is shaving some weight off!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

AXE6Hunter said:


> http://www.precisionpeeps.com
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> Interesting. Looked into everything on their website and this actually looks like a terrible concept IMO. Clutters up the sight picture significantly and blocks the lower portion of your view where your bubble is. First thing I do is look at my bubble to make sure I'm level before I start running my shot execution program. I'll reserve final judgment and will be interested in feedback from others but I can't see this working well. Pretty sure I'll be sticking to my RAD peeps.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Dude^^^ ___ Do you EVER have anything positive to say? About anything? You know how you come off right? TB#1- JS...


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm anxious for the new Bowtech


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Dude^^^ ___ Do you EVER have anything positive to say? About anything? You know how you come off right? TB#1
> 
> Immensely comical coming from the guy who never, ever has anything positive to say about any bow brand other than Hoyt. You are well known as one of the largest (non-Hoyt) brand bashers on this site. You know how you come off right? Last person that should be commenting on someone else simply expressing first impressions on a new product. I've had very positive comments on both the new PSE Evolve (you know, the latest one you just got done bashing) and the new Bowtech Reign - neither brand did I expect to have such a positive impression of prior to the release of 2017 line-ups.


----------



## GMC46514 (Dec 15, 2014)

well, hopefully these bow companies can come up with something new. Elite needs a good release, partially due to their dropping of the transferable warranty. and Obsession needs one for the same reasons. the rest of the companies have come out with most of what they are selling, and I haven't been impressed. I would be impressed if Mathews can justify 1800 for the trx bows... that would be a feat.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

GMC46514 said:


> well, hopefully these bow companies can come up with something new. Elite needs a good release, partially due to their dropping of the transferable warranty. and Obsession needs one for the same reasons. the rest of the companies have come out with most of what they are selling, and I haven't been impressed. I would be impressed if Mathews can justify 1800 for the trx bows... that would be a feat.


I thought Obsession already released and I also thought they still have a transferable warranty?


----------



## LeeIndy (Jan 28, 2011)

Obsession supposedly has a huracon coming out. And their warranty hasnt changed


----------



## GMC46514 (Dec 15, 2014)

chaded said:


> I thought Obsession already released and I also thought they still have a transferable warranty?


You are correct partially. they did release some. they have at least 1 more for the show. and no. their warranty has changed. good luck.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

GMC46514 said:


> You are correct partially. they did release some. they have at least 1 more for the show. and no. their warranty has changed. good luck.


I'm not interested in an obsession but your post made me wonder about their warranty when you said obsession needs a good release for the same reasons elite does (being they dropped their transferable warranty).


----------



## GMC46514 (Dec 15, 2014)

yeah, they did drop their transferable warranty. anyone who says they didn't isn't in the know. 

http://www.obsessionbows.com/contact.html

check it out.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

GMC46514 said:


> yeah, they did drop their transferable warranty. anyone who says they didn't isn't in the know.
> 
> http://www.obsessionbows.com/contact.html
> 
> check it out.


Wow. Everything that differentiated them from everyone else is gone. No more free custom colors and now no transferable warranties. Good luck with that, now they are just like everyone else.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

One more bow coming from Obsession.....
Creeks


----------



## GMC46514 (Dec 15, 2014)

yep. back to struggling with ibo. I think they'll have the cable wear issues sorted out, unless they took the miscue from last year and changed cable slides for no reason again. Their gig was custom colors. and a smooth draw. I think if they were to stick with that and limit cable wear issues, and reduce their ibo ratings so out of box bows hit it regularly, they would have a perfect little niche. 
What they are doing instead is heading down the road for longevity, but I doubt they will see a huge amount of growth.


----------



## Bowtechshoot (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm excited to see what elite and obsession reveals

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

brokenlittleman said:


> Wow. Everything that differentiated them from everyone else is gone. No more free custom colors and now no transferable warranties. Good luck with that, now they are just like everyone else.


Yep, always happens when a bigger company buys them out, sucks. Now they are just another bow company protecting there dealer network. They don't want to deal with the hassle of warranty claims by individuals, and want there dealers to make a profit on the warranty work. No different then , Mathews , Hoyt, bow tech, elite ( did the same I think) there warranty is what sold me on the the Phoenix, and the custom colors. So now I am back to shopping for a new bow.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

wind pro is coming out with a vine that you can hang from any tree to get a vertical branch for mock scrapes...now you don't need to find the perfect tree this vine will take care of it...pretty cool their facebook page has a video... I am at work and cant do facebook otherwise I would link it in to the post.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Gamover06 said:


> wind pro is coming out with a vine that you can hang from any tree to get a vertical branch for mock scrapes...now you don't need to find the perfect tree this vine will take care of it...pretty cool their facebook page has a video... I am at work and cant do facebook otherwise I would link it in to the post.


https://thewindpros.com


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

View attachment 5332881


----------



## JasePohl (May 24, 2012)

primal-bow said:


> View attachment 5332881


thats definately an elite. i like the look!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

RH1 said:


> I'm anxious for the new Bowtech


What new Bowtech?


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

deadduck357 said:


> What new Bowtech?


Supposed to have longer ATA bow.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

brokenlittleman said:


> Supposed to have longer ATA bow.


Would be nice. Hopefully not heavier and slower than the BOSS.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Elite finally adresses the slide issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

JasePohl said:


> thats definately an elite. i like the look!


solid limbs, maybe they will have one or 2 with split, am curious to see what they release.


----------



## stratofisher (Aug 14, 2005)

Was hoping to see the Spot Hogg release that is supposed to happen on the 10th. Interested in what they are changing. Watching the facebook page for details.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Just my 2 cents but I'm thinking you might see 2 cam options for the new longer ata bow. Like the Fanatic's have gone too. Just seems the logical direction for BowTech to go.


deadduck357 said:


> Would be nice. Hopefully not heavier and slower than the BOSS.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

hdrking2003 said:


> You can't be serious!! $55 "isn't bad" for 3 stinkin broadheads? I must be in the wrong profession then. I can buy 6 of what I shoot for that price, and I promise you they will kill the deer just as dead(if not deader, lol) as these new ones (that obviously must be filled with gold or platinum for that price). Also, pretty sure the heads I use will out penetrate those Rage heads any day of the week. $55 for 3 heads is just crazy talk, but the easily influenced or the ones with a money tree in their back yard, will flock to it like a moth to a light. This is all IMHO.....of course! Sheeple make me laugh.....enjoy your incredible new broadhead. Looking forward to the lost deer threads where the head is to blame, lol. :cheers:


Won't get a thread like that from me , I shoot a heavy set up heavy arrow , never not gotten a pass through with my big boy set up but hey they aren't for everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

hdrking2003 said:


> You can't be serious!! $55 "isn't bad" for 3 stinkin broadheads? I must be in the wrong profession then. I can buy 6 of what I shoot for that price, and I promise you they will kill the deer just as dead(if not deader, lol) as these new ones (that obviously must be filled with gold or platinum for that price). Also, pretty sure the heads I use will out penetrate those Rage heads any day of the week. $55 for 3 heads is just crazy talk, but the easily influenced or the ones with a money tree in their back yard, will flock to it like a moth to a light. This is all IMHO.....of course! Sheeple make me laugh.....enjoy your incredible new broadhead. Looking forward to the lost deer threads where the head is to blame, lol. :cheers:


Won't get a thread like that from me , I shoot a heavy set up heavy arrow , never not gotten a pass through with my big boy set up but hey they aren't for everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asells (Jun 19, 2016)

I emailed spot hogg last week about their sights. They said that for the fast eddie it will have two indicaters for the duel pin setup, anything else I'm not sure.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

New millennium hang on


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Who wants to fool with all of that.....Dang


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Looks like HHA is coming out with a new rest.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> New millennium hang on


What the heck is that? That thing probably weighs 80lbs


----------



## bowhuntaholic (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks like a stand some Xbow hunters would use...


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

So it looks like elite is putting a roller guard and impulse cams on an e35 riser...smashing. Lol


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> New millennium hang on


good lord that looks like something Ted Nugent would be interested in, reminds me of the gunning seat from the Millennium Falcon. lol


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ears said:


> Nothing big and exciting here, but we'll be showing these at the show.... Simple shelf pad/arrow cradle combo. 2" x 1.5" to completely cover most shelves out there and you can trim them down to fit....adhesive backing, will eventually be available in all 12 of our colors......should be ready for shipment by early February.
> 
> View attachment 5310513
> 
> ...


I like this


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

JasePohl said:


> thats definately an elite. i like the look!


Looks like a synergy with impulse cams and a roller. Interesting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Deadeye1205 said:


> Looks like a synergy with impulse cams and a roller. Interesting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


more like boring


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

zekezoe said:


> more like boring


That too is a fitting word.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## cornfuzed (Aug 7, 2009)

:drool::drool:


----------



## GMC46514 (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't think that's the strong ata release OB needed.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Predator said:


> THE ELKMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dude^^^ ___ Do you EVER have anything positive to say? About anything? You know how you come off right? TB#1
> ...


----------



## watasha (Apr 11, 2013)

HYPO looks good


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

GMC46514 said:


> I don't think that's the strong ata release OB needed.


But it's their best bow they have lol imo since it's a long draw. 
I'm not up on OB what is DE cams? Are they draw specific or mods? Pic looks draw specific


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

GMC46514 said:


> I don't think that's the strong ata release OB needed.


yea, its basically a K-34 that goes to 32"


----------



## W. H. Seward (Jul 8, 2016)

When you list your IBO speeds at a 32" draw, you know you are already a weak offering in a strong market. Talk about informational manipulation. 



Creefer17 said:


>


----------



## bowhunter403 (Nov 25, 2006)

-bowfreak- said:


> Was hoping to see this post say we are releasing a micro-adjust Pro V that can be driven by the bottom limb.


...x2


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

W. H. Seward said:


> When you list your IBO speeds at a 32" draw, you know you are already a weak offering in a strong market. Talk about informational manipulation.


Yeah they post the fastest to catch your eye. But 346speed at 30" isn't to bad.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

bowtech2006 said:


> Yeah they post the fastest to catch your eye. But 346speed at 30" isn't to bad.


That bow is only 30-32" draw so it is only for long draw shooters anyways...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

bowtech2006 said:


> Yeah they post the fastest to catch your eye. But 346speed at 30" isn't to bad.


346 is not bad at all. However, this is an OB rating so more like 336


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm just here to hopefully see some new camo patterns.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

enkriss said:


> 346 is not bad at all. However, this is an OB rating so more like 336


Yep that's my guess to and experience with OB I've had personally heck my addiction was ,18 fps under lol and that was on a fast chrono.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

HHA has a new QAD/RIP Cord style rest.

http://www.hhasports.com/catalog/21/virtus-arrow-rest/


----------



## ReezenHunter (Sep 20, 2009)

This looks like a nice stand. Hawk added an adjustable platform to their Helium stand. I wonder if Millennium did this with the M100u also?


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

bcowette said:


> HHA has a new QAD/RIP Cord style rest.
> 
> http://www.hhasports.com/catalog/21/virtus-arrow-rest/


Kinda like the new apex rest


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

ReezenHunter said:


> This looks like a nice stand. Hawk added an adjustable platform to their Helium stand. I wonder if Millennium did this with the M100u also?


Is this all the helium stands or just the kickback model? Also what is the price point on these with the adjustable platform?


----------



## Cass Via Jr. (Aug 27, 2014)

Nockturnals new lighted Strobe Nock and the new fit Nock. 

https://www.facebook.com/NockturnalNocks/videos/1166925963414421/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReezenHunter (Sep 20, 2009)

blance7 said:


> Is this all the helium stands or just the kickback model? Also what is the price point on these with the adjustable platform?


This is the only lock on they've showed on their Facebook page so far, the rest have been ladders. They didn't release any pricing info yet either, just a short video clip and this picture:










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

ReezenHunter said:


> This is the only lock on they've showed on their Facebook page so far, the rest have been ladders. They didn't release any pricing info yet either, just a short video clip and this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate that seat. Love that they are adding the adjustable platform. Even if companies would offer a stand that you could adjust it with a bolt even without quick adjust like this or muddy it would be fine. Honestly the muddy hunter stand and outfitter stand are the best ive ever used because they can get flat in almost any tree, but seriously going to give the helium a shot if the have that adjustable on the normal seat stand.


----------



## spalding756 (Jan 17, 2013)

Tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

The new Slick Trick expandables look a lot a like Shwackers broadheads

Raptortricks 














New Shwackers


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

IowaBowhunter1986 said:


> The new Slick Trick expandables look a lot a like Shwackers broadheads
> 
> Raptortricks
> View attachment 5337089
> ...


Ugh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

Did XOP release any new lock on stands


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasePohl (May 24, 2012)

im wanting more info on this guy


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*new tightspot colors*

stoked for EV2


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

geriggs said:


> stoked for EV2


looks like a bigger mounting bracket too


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

JasePohl said:


> View attachment 5337473
> 
> im wanting more info on this guy


Levi talked about it on Facebook live 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/NameTheGame/posts/1202095143201749


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

One of many new goodies from Spot Hogg


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

A lot of companies going to an adjustable 3rd/4th finger angle. I like it!


----------



## Halpenny (Dec 1, 2014)

Will this new pointer be available for sale separately so that I can fit my older Fast Eddie with it?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Halpenny said:


> Will this new pointer be available for sale separately so that I can fit my older Fast Eddie with it?


Yes but if your fast eddie has the old style dial, then you will have to send it in to get the new dial and clamp.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I want that new fixed pin head for my hoggit! How much????


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

enkriss said:


> I want that new fixed pin head for my hoggit! How much????


Why not get the new lighter hoggit bar and bow mount as well? That thing is sweet.


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

I like the seat on my HAWK Kickback stands. Have you hunted from one yet? They're pretty sweet.


blance7 said:


> Hate that seat. Love that they are adding the adjustable platform. Even if companies would offer a stand that you could adjust it with a bolt even without quick adjust like this or muddy it would be fine. Honestly the muddy hunter stand and outfitter stand are the best ive ever used because they can get flat in almost any tree, but seriously going to give the helium a shot if the have that adjustable on the normal seat stand.


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

Or just use a rope and save some cash


AXE6Hunter said:


> https://thewindpros.com


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> Why not get the new lighter hoggit bar and bow mount as well? That thing is sweet.


$250 vs $90....lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

HHA rest and 3 pin head










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

enkriss said:


> $250 vs $90....lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sell your old you and you'll be out about the same $$$. My guess is the head itself will be $120-$150.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

HHA doing a 3 pin slider?????:mg:


----------



## Asells (Jun 19, 2016)

Thats neat what hha is doing with some of the profit from their new rest.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

IowaBowhunter1986 said:


> The new Slick Trick expandables look a lot a like Shwackers broadheads
> 
> Raptortricks
> View attachment 5337089
> ...


The slick trick head looks identical to the wac 'em two blade expandable. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

Asells said:


> Thats neat what hha is doing with some of the profit from their new rest.


Yes it is, pretty awesome! I wish more companies would do something like this as well


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> The slick trick head looks identical to the wac 'em two blade expandable.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, that's true. I was thinking they look like the original Shwackers more so than the new ss ones


----------



## Cass Via Jr. (Aug 27, 2014)

Carter Evolution 2











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Sitka? XOP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casey11sxu (Jul 2, 2014)

Any word on men's boots in Elevated II? Saw them on the video via Sitka website but on new Womens line


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

casey11sxu said:


> Any word on men's boots in Elevated II? Saw them on the video via Sitka website but on new Womens line


Lacrosse alpha burly. Saw them on bowhunting.com


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

ReezenHunter said:


> This is the only lock on they've showed on their Facebook page so far, the rest have been ladders. They didn't release any pricing info yet either, just a short video clip and this picture:
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> Was waiting and hoping for this. Have 2 Hawks new this past season - love them but one is in a tree where I really need platform adjustability. I will be picking up one or two of these to add to hang out at the lease.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

IowaBowhunter1986 said:


> The new Slick Trick expandables look a lot a like Shwackers broadheads
> 
> Raptortricks
> View attachment 5337089
> ...


How does that 100 gr Swhacker open? The tips of the blades stick out a little and act as the pivot point??
Not so sure about that point, unless it looks better in person. Looks like a mushroom on the tip


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

The Fella said:


> View attachment 5326433


Any more info on this release?


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

Cass Via Jr. said:


> Carter Evolution 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is diffrent with the Carter Evolution 2?

I hate when manufactures roll out new products and don't update their website and/or upload a new 2017 catalogue for us to read....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Thank you!! I requested these a few years ago :thumb:




Ears said:


> Nothing big and exciting here, but we'll be showing these at the show.... Simple shelf pad/arrow cradle combo. 2" x 1.5" to completely cover most shelves out there and you can trim them down to fit....adhesive backing, will eventually be available in all 12 of our colors......should be ready for shipment by early February.
> 
> View attachment 5310513
> 
> ...


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

fountain said:


> How does that 100 gr Swhacker open? The tips of the blades stick out a little and act as the pivot point??
> Not so sure about that point, unless it looks better in person. Looks like a mushroom on the tip


The blades stick out from the tip just a little


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Any more info on the new talon release by Scott?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass Via Jr. (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

That platform looks scary


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

How about the "Cheap Shot" broadhead from ColdSteel. Not necessarily a new design but what its made of (PLASTIC). For $1.00 a piece it might be worth looking into.


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

reezen11 said:


> Any more info on this release?


Yes interested in Scott Talon.


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

RGV hunter said:


> How about the "Cheap Shot" broadhead from ColdSteel. Not necessarily a new design but what its made of (PLASTIC). For $1.00 a piece it might be worth looking into.


Can't wait to get a hold of these here broad heads.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

mrp said:


> Can't wait to get a hold of these here broad heads.


I am gonna try them. If they work for at least one shot, they are worth it for $1.00 each.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

RGV hunter said:


> I am gonna try them. If they work for at least one shot, they are worth it for $1.00 each.


Me too! Very curious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

RGV hunter said:


> I am gonna try them. If they work for at least one shot, they are worth it for $1.00 each.


If they don't work and you have a wounded animal I guess no big deal? I saw them and would never even dream of shooting them at live game but each to their own I guess.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

brokenlittleman said:


> If they don't work and you have a wounded animal I guess no big deal? I saw them and would never even dream of shooting them at live game but each to their own I guess.


You test them in a target first bro... pretty simple.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

RGV hunter said:


> How about the "Cheap Shot" broadhead from ColdSteel. Not necessarily a new design but what its made of (PLASTIC). For $1.00 a piece it might be worth looking into.


They probably still won't sell that many even if they perform flawlessly. It's a fixed blade, fixed blades equate to actually having to tune a bow. The majority of hunters will still shoot expandables for that exact reason. Most of the guys with tools and background to actually tune their bow won't shoot plastic. 

I'm just being realistic. I know I lumped a lot of people in two categories but it's the truth.


----------



## Hoyt slayer (Nov 30, 2011)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> They probably still won't sell that many even if they perform flawlessly. It's a fixed blade, fixed blades equate to actually having to tune a bow. The majority of hunters will still shoot expandables for that exact reason. Most of the guys with tools and background to actually tune their bow won't shoot plastic.
> 
> I'm just being realistic. I know I lumped a lot of people in two categories but it's the truth.


I see them more as coyote, ****, and squirrel broadheads. At a buck they're cheaper than bludgeon points even

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Deadeye1205 said:


> You test them in a target first bro... pretty simple.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh you have a target made out of animal, ok. Yes I guess that is pretty simple.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hoyt slayer said:


> I see them more as coyote, ****, and squirrel broadheads. At a buck they're cheaper than bludgeon points even
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Exactly my point. How many people even buy bludgeons anymore? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt slayer (Nov 30, 2011)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Exactly my point. How many people even buy bludgeons anymore?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always keep one in the quiver. Will drop a corn stealing **** in its tracks if you hit it in the head lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hoyt slayer said:


> I always keep one in the quiver. Will drop a corn stealing **** in its tracks if you hit it in the head lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You're missing my point. I can count on one hand how many times I've seen a bludgeon for sale in my life and never in someone's quiver. People don't buy them or use them like they did 30 years ago. They just shoot a field tip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> You're missing my point. I can count on one hand how many times I've seen a bludgeon for sale in my life and never in someone's quiver. People don't buy them or use them like they did 30 years ago. They just shoot a field tip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While I think it's interesting, I have to agree that they will be a major flop. And I'm betting they fly like dog poo. No room for something like that in my quiver. Hell some of the squirrels here in Iowa are big enough they would probably bounce off them.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

brokenlittleman said:


> Oh you have a target made out of animal, ok. Yes I guess that is pretty simple.


If that broadhead goes through foam, it will go through an animal. Sure is quite simple.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Deadeye1205 said:


> If that broadhead goes through foam, it will go through an animal. Sure is quite simple.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea Ok. Not going to argue with you.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

brokenlittleman said:


> If they don't work and you have a wounded animal I guess no big deal? I saw them and would never even dream of shooting them at live game but each to their own I guess.


Completely agree^^^ ___ Just shows how far "hunting" has fallen...


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

many of you forgotten that 30 years ago razorback broadheads were plastic and worked very very well, my uncle killed over 40 deer with his razorback heads, and I truly don't believe he wounded any with him, this design will work, don't judge it until you try it


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

How heavy are the new Nockturnals? Anything new from Cuddeback?


----------



## pooh4459 (Jan 8, 2015)

Razorback blades were metal and it had metal threads and a metal insert the plastic sleeve rotated on.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

MSP21 said:


> What is diffrent with the Carter Evolution 2?
> 
> I hate when manufactures roll out new products and don't update their website and/or upload a new 2017 catalogue for us to read....


I'm with you....I'm trying to get some info on the Tru fire Sear and there's nothing but bad promo vids from the ATA. 

Nothing in detail on FB and nothing on their web site


----------

